# Final Fantasy 8 Englisch-Deutsch



## Sephriroth (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo leute,

ich habe mir bei e-bay final fantasy 8 bestellt
weil es es so selten für pc gibt, habe ich es in england bestellt

natürlich ist es auf englisch

jetzt meine frage:

kann man per patch deutsche texte daraus machen?
es gibt doch für manche spiele sprachpatches
diese spiele sind auch weit aus komplizierter

deshalb hoffe ich das es möglich ist ein so einfaches spiel zu bearbeiten.

Danke euch im voraus.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Januar 2006)

Sephriroth am 04.01.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> diese spiele sind auch weit aus komplizierter
> 
> deshalb hoffe ich das es möglich ist ein so einfaches spiel zu bearbeiten.



darf ich fragen wie das gemeint ist


----------



## Dumbi (4. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 04.01.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Sephriroth am 04.01.2006 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er meint wahrscheinlich nur weil es ein älteres Spiel ist, ist es weniger komplex. 
@ Topic: Sprachpatches sind seeeh selten, alles andere wäre (Sprachdateien kopieren, etc.) illegal. Wenn es also keinen offiziellen Patch gibt, dann musst di dir wohl oder übel die DV leihen/kaufen.


----------



## APinkerton (4. Januar 2006)

Dumbi am 04.01.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 04.01.2006 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Iss sowieso besser in englisch als auf deutsch, glaub mir. Ich hab auch mal danach gesucht, auch hier ein Faden aufgemacht deswegen, aber das sowas gibts nicht. Fang einfach an zu spielen, das wird schon.

 AP


----------



## Sephriroth (4. Januar 2006)

APinkerton am 04.01.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 04.01.2006 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




alles klar danke,

ich hab auch schon angefangen und ich finde es sogar besser

die übersetzung ins deutsche schein etwas gelitten zu haben denn viele dialoge ergeben einen ganz andereren sinn auf englisch.

O.K bis dann


----------

